# More Dumb Questions; DCC this time.



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

How deos DCC work? Where are the speakers? Do I have to have a digital controller? Does it come in purple?


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> How deos DCC work? Where are the speakers? Do I have to have a digital controller? Does it come in purple?


:laugh::laugh:

Answers in order:

Q1: How does DCC work - A1: FM (Frackin Magic!)
Q2: Where are the speakers - A2: Speakers??? We don't need no stinkin SPEAKERS!
Q3: Does it come in purple - A3: Basic Egg-shell.....end-users are encouraged to paint to taste! 

(Just throw an E-grenade at me if I just made fun of any serious questions!!) 

Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

From the film, _DR DETROIT_, "I'm a lawyer. I can't be insulted." I was a submarine sailor. The same applies to us...

"Studying literature at Harvard is like learning about women at the Mayo Clinic." Roy Blount, Jr.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.dccwiki.com/Main_Page
or for extra impatient - http://www.dccwiki.com/DCCWiki:Quick_Start


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:I'm thinking Jim is right on track with his answers!:thumbsup:

Speaker placement is most critical...Inside the body is usually best...It looks kind of stupid to sick in on the outside!

Purple is the preferred color for all things out of wack!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, my question was dumb. I am a technician, so I was able to understand the manual. I did not get to the part about audio. I guess I will keep reading...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

AAAAAAAACCCCKKKKK!!!! Sound...Oy, I was introduced to it as a beautiful A-B-B-A set of E units idled in the yard at the club, its bell ringing...for 45 minutes......while the owner was out for coffee....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought sound was the in and happening thing. Myself, I like to hear the clickity-clack of the wheels on rail.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sound can be good and bad...
If you want 2 engines to run together, one has sound and the other does not, they usually will not match up very well. There is power that is lost in the engine with the sound, so it will tent to be the slower of the 2.
As Shay pointed out the clang clang clang of the bell can really drive you bonkers after a while! 
I have been installing DCC for years and they usually require a lot more work to put sound in a unit! I only own a few units with sound! 
I do believe if your going to do it you might as well go all out! 
Soundtraxx Tsunami decoders are excellent in every aspect, sound, size, motor control, lighting.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Sean, that will depend on decoder and specific loco gearing. my intermountain ES44AC's (tsunami sound) on top speed are significantly faster then QSI equipped atlas gold and DH163 equipped silver. faster to the point i adjusted CVs to curb that speed. 

sound is a good thing, but only when its good sound and not some buzzy mess.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Personally, I really enjoy the sounds my locos make naturally. Athearn's growl, Mantua's hornet like buzz, the unholy wheeze of expensive brass from the 60s and 70s...each one is unique and personable, almost like an old friend coming over for a chat. Without the air moving resonance of bass throbbing the air, sound units will always sound annoying to me, like running fingernails down a chalkboard. At least the unmasked sounds from models is their real sound, "talking" to you about the care (or lack of) in design and craftsmanship, and whether it's "hungry", "healthy" or "sick"...

Does that sound creepy?:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I also like having to watch both analog controllers at once, like a juggling act. Sounds like DCC stands for Don't Count Chickens.


----------

